# Problem with air-conditioning



## macapaca (May 29, 2009)

Hi, 
I am having a new engine put into my Arto motorhome this week.
The garage have managed to damage the theads on the ac unit where the pipes join it.
They are made of aluminium and the pipe connector is steel.
The part which is broken is the end cap of the unit which has the two damaged male threaded connectors.
If I could find one of these I may not have to replace the whole unit.
Has anyone else had this problem?
The paper sticker on the unit was quite worn and difficult to read.
Once they have removed the ac unit we may be able to get more details on the maker,
I did take a few photos and will try and post them here later today.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Best of luck - with posting photos!


----------

